

Why I Am Ditching Disquss and You Should Too - docluv
http://love2dev.com/#!article/Why-I-am-Ditching-Disquss-and-You-Should-Too

======
jjgreen
Viewed with firefox & NoScript, I see the article and at the bottom of the
page 'Please enable JavaScript to view the comments powered by Disqus';
Disable NoScript and the content disappears, impressive!

